

Why we'll all be using Microsoft's Sway in the future - mmarkowitz
http://A supercut of the most amazing Jon Stewart moments: http://www.fastcompany.com/3049539/a-supercut-of-the-most-amazing-jon-stewart-moments-on-the-daily-show  Microsoft’s Sway is the presentation software of the future: http://www.fastcompany.com/3049484/app-economy/microsoft-sway

======
CatsoCatsoCatso

        about:blank
    

Something went wrong with your link. Did you mean..

[http://www.fastcompany.com/3049484/app-economy/microsoft-
swa...](http://www.fastcompany.com/3049484/app-economy/microsoft-sway)

------
slater
well, you've convinced me!

